# Bee and Wasp on Pink Milkweed



## NateS (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## nchips1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Gross.

Awesome pics, though. Just... eugh, bugs  :thumbup:


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks.  I kind of gave away that it is bugs by the title....I'm never sure why bug haters enter the bug threads if they think they're gross.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 26, 2010)

NateS said:


> Thanks.  I kind of gave away that it is bugs by the title....I'm never sure why bug haters enter the bug threads if they think they're gross.


I go into every thread. whatev,,,


----------



## AlwaysBeingDumb (Jul 5, 2010)

Im new here and im just blown away by these, is this what a  macro lens can do? I also have a D90, if i get a macro lens will i be able to get pictures like these?


----------



## leejt1986 (Jul 5, 2010)

AlwaysBeingDumb said:


> Im new here and im just blown away by these, is this what a  macro lens can do? I also have a D90, if i get a macro lens will i be able to get pictures like these?



Simple answer, yes, Macro lenses are great for extreme close ups


----------



## NateS (Jul 5, 2010)

leejt1986 said:


> AlwaysBeingDumb said:
> 
> 
> > Im new here and im just blown away by these, is this what a  macro lens can do? I also have a D90, if i get a macro lens will i be able to get pictures like these?
> ...



_Actually, _the simple answer is no.  A macro lens alone on your D90 will not get you shots like these.  For one, I was using a full Kenko Extension tube set with these so it is about 1.7:1 magnification...much more than a regular macro lens.  Second, you have to have a decent lighting setup or a good tripod.  I shoot with a SB-600 at about a 40 degrees to the left of the camera.  

I just want to make sure you understand that a macro lens alone will not get shots like these.  You could do it without a flash if you have a tripod, but when you get into the range of near 2:1 magnification you will need either a flash setup or a really good tripod to keep shots steady.


----------



## Markw (Jul 5, 2010)

Nate, you just take amazing photos.  Do you ever shoot without the speedlight setup?  Your photos turn out great how they are, but I was just curious if you ever shoot with natural light only, too.(?)

Mark


----------



## NateS (Jul 5, 2010)

Markw said:


> Nate, you just take amazing photos.  Do you ever shoot without the speedlight setup?  Your photos turn out great how they are, but I was just curious if you ever shoot with natural light only, too.(?)
> 
> Mark




I've only tried natural light shots a couple of times without much luck.  I feel that I really need a good tripod to get natural light shots that are any good and I don't own a good tripod..just a cheap 50 dollar one.


----------

